# Old Suburban wood stove...help please!



## BrandonBoyd (Oct 17, 2017)

I recently bought a house with an old Suburban wood stove. It has no dampener to shut at bedtime. It has a fan switch on the bottom left corner and a Hi/Low rheostat on the front directly under the doors. On the inside of the stove (I assume the mechanism is controlled by the rheostat) is a rectangular metal box with quarter sized holes along the top. I built my first fire in it last night and turned the switch all the way past Low before bed. Had some coals this morning. Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 17, 2017)

Found this. They might have a manual for you. 

Suburban Manufacturing Customer Service Dept.
676 Broadway St.
Dayton, TN 37321

Phone: (423) 775-2131


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 17, 2017)

I think to have seen your model is the FP6-79. The link below takes you to the FP6-81. The people at Woodmanspartsplus might be able to help.
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/68/details/9698/FP6--81/25513.html


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 17, 2017)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/suburban-woodmaster.133513/


----------



## bholler (Oct 17, 2017)

BrandonBoyd said:


> I recently bought a house with an old Suburban wood stove. It has no dampener to shut at bedtime. It has a fan switch on the bottom left corner and a Hi/Low rheostat on the front directly under the doors. On the inside of the stove (I assume the mechanism is controlled by the rheostat) is a rectangular metal box with quarter sized holes along the top. I built my first fire in it last night and turned the switch all the way past Low before bed. Had some coals this morning. Any and all help is appreciated.


Is the stove hooked to a liner or is it just slid into the fireplace?  Have you had the whole system inspected and cleaned?


----------



## Bearcom (Nov 17, 2021)

I have one of these dinosaurs and need new blowers. I can find motors but no blowers.

Any help?

Rich


----------

